# Feeding cruises



## TallEnglishman2 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've posted a similar q elsewhere, so I'll keep this brief.

Anyone ever indulged their feederism tendencies on a cruise? I'm going on my first cruise in the Med from Sunday for a week. Would love to hear anecdotes/tips/advice etc.

:eat1:


----------



## Imp (Jun 17, 2011)

TallEnglishman2 said:


> I've posted a similar q elsewhere, so I'll keep this brief.
> 
> Anyone ever indulged their feederism tendencies on a cruise? I'm going on my first cruise in the Med from Sunday for a week. Would love to hear anecdotes/tips/advice etc.
> 
> :eat1:



Only of myself...and not necessarily intentionally.

You won't need any kind of tip or advice. The food is phenomenal and pretty much ALWAYS available. It sells itself.

Here's other advice, though:
* If you want alcohol, smuggle in a bottle or two of liquor in your luggage. No one's really interested in searching for it, even though it's against policy, and alcohol on board can be expensive.
* If there's a set fee for all you can drink, do it. One at a time adds up.
* Organized shore leaves are often more fun than just hitting the port every day. Do a few, but make sure you don't over-schedule yourself. Some days you'll just want to lounge on the ship.


----------



## blubrluvr (Jun 17, 2011)

forget the booze, bring herb. Easier to smuggle on and great for enhancing appetite.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 21, 2011)

Hahaha... from what I hear, it can be pretty difficult to NOT gain weight while on a cruise. 

Hope you have a great time and see some beautiful places!


----------



## it's only me (Jun 22, 2011)

pace yourself, the food is great & there's a lot of it, anything your heart desires. we're planning another one to puerto vallarta & the riveria in october of next yr this will be my 3rd all on the Carnival.
be prepared to have swollen legs & ankles, from all the walking & eating but i've learned that's a lot of fluids, within a wk from returning home all the weight will be off by then, if there's a deli on board be kinda careful because of all the salts in the meats especally if you have high blood pressure(like i do), but if your one of those men that don't mind, go to the spas for a massage(foot), that'll definitely help with the swollen legs & ankles(lol).

but the food is outta this world, it is "deeeelish". hope u have a great time ENJOY!, oh also if u order room service make sure your not really hungry cause it'll take 3 or 4 hrs to get to your room, my neice ordered service at 9:30 & it came at 1:00 am we were in bed at that time & had forgot about it.


----------



## nahger1011 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just went on one and before we left I asked my wife if she would "indulge" a bit to see what she would gain. She has never really intentionally done this before but day one we went in and weighed in the gym and she was 204 lbs and the last day we were on a shore excursion and had to weigh before a helicopter flight and she was 214. 10 lbs in 6 days. sweet!


----------



## cygnus (Jul 2, 2011)

nahger1011 said:


> Just went on one and before we left I asked my wife if she would "indulge" a bit to see what she would gain. She has never really intentionally done this before but day one we went in and weighed in the gym and she was 204 lbs and the last day we were on a shore excursion and had to weigh before a helicopter flight and she was 214. 10 lbs in 6 days. sweet!



Sounds like an awesome vacation. How much coaxing did you have to do to get your wife to "indulge"? Was she kind of looking forward to the freedom of eating whatever she wanted to eat on the cruise anyway? While on the cruise, did your wife enjoy the experience of eating what ever she liked as often as she wanted? Did she mind gaining the 10 pounds?


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Jul 8, 2011)

I did a 10 day Royal Caribbean cruise a few years ago and gained more than 17 pounds...it was delightful!

With delicious food & drink available nearly 24 hours a day, you can board as a passenger and debark as cargo!

Seriously, you paid for the food...take it home!


----------



## BigFA (Jul 10, 2011)

While I have not had the experience personally, a good female friend of mine went on a 10 day cruise. When I asked her before she left what she was looking forward to most, she replied "I just want to totally relax and eat like a pig for the whole 10 days". When we got together about a month after her return, she had gained at least 20 lbs., most of it in her belly. She certainly achieved her objective and she looked so hot with the additional pounds.:wubu:


----------



## Buxom Wench (Jul 10, 2011)

I've always wanted to do this... My date and I would challenge each other to see who could gain the most over the cruise, and whoever was leading each day would get to call the shots that evening...


----------



## stillblessed23 (Jul 10, 2011)

MOST definitely! The sad part is I don't feel like I ate as much on the cruise as I do at home, yet I gained 12lbs in 7 days but can't even gain a pound at home lol! It must have something to do with the fact that we did little to no moving at all in the 7 days of the cruise lol! It was lovely! I wish I could be on a cruise 24/7!


----------



## GordoNegro (Jul 11, 2011)

stillblessed23 said:


> MOST definitely! The sad part is I don't feel like I ate as much on the cruise as I do at home, yet I gained 12lbs in 7 days but can't even gain a pound at home lol! It must have something to do with the fact that we did little to no moving at all in the 7 days of the cruise lol! It was lovely! I wish I could be on a cruise 24/7!



I can only imagine the stories you would write, if u were..lol


----------



## nahger1011 (Oct 20, 2011)

cygnus said:


> Sounds like an awesome vacation. How much coaxing did you have to do to get your wife to "indulge"? Was she kind of looking forward to the freedom of eating whatever she wanted to eat on the cruise anyway? While on the cruise, did your wife enjoy the experience of eating what ever she liked as often as she wanted? Did she mind gaining the 10 pounds?



She didnt object too it. My preference is still fairly new to her but she definately wasnt holding back. At one point she said that her pants were tight and it looks like i got my wish. Then another day we had eaten with her parents and after, we walked by the all u can eat pizza and she grabbed some pizza and said dont tell my mom. She did not mind the gain and i think she has actually put on at least 10-15 more since then(4months). Im glad i told her of my preference as she has gained about 80lbs since we met 10 years ago, 40 of it since i told her 3 years ago.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 22, 2011)

I've never been on a cruise but they sound like a blast.

Dennis


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, that sounds like it could be a lot of eating! 

Someone said they gained 17lbs - I bet I'd gain more! 

Loved Buxom Wench's comment about imagining going with a date, or significant other, and trying to see who could gain the most each day - with the winner calling the shots for the next day. Sounds like it could be fun. :wubu:

Also have to wonder if the masseuse are used to requests for belly rubs to help with swollen tummies?! I've had my tummy rubbed once by a masseuse and it was amazing. To think I was so embarrassed because I had eaten too much and my gut was sticking out! When she said she'd massage my belly, I said well I'm really full. She said it would help with the digestion. It did I think, but I also fell asleep! :doh:

Well, meandering a bit, but a cruise with great food, a beautiful woman, other pleasures, sights, and fun, doesn't sound like too bad of an idea. Anyone want to go? It be great to get a group together. More BBWs the better! Well, at least more eye candy by the pool. :happy:


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Nov 23, 2011)

Massage of swollen bellies are an occupational hazard for any massuese working on a cruise ship, I'm sure! 

Come to think of it, it might sell well as a premier service! Or perhaps a second career. :eat2:


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 23, 2011)

stillblessed23 said:


> MOST definitely! The sad part is I don't feel like I ate as much on the cruise as I do at home, yet I gained 12lbs in 7 days but can't even gain a pound at home lol! It must have something to do with the fact that we did little to no moving at all in the 7 days of the cruise lol! It was lovely! I wish I could be on a cruise 24/7!



Remind me to go on a cruise with you someday lol


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 7, 2012)

This isn't too old to revive, is it?

A feeder friend of mine has gone on a cruise past Gran Canaria and various other places. He's teased me non-stop about the unlimited food available on board! All I can think about right now is going on one for the soul purpose of eating as much as possible, guilt-free, while enjoying sea, sun and lots of exotic places. It literally sounds like Heaven right now!

It'd be great if a Dims or FF bash was held on a cruise ship!


----------



## bbwbud (Feb 7, 2012)

AmazingAmy said:


> This isn't too old to revive, is it?
> 
> A feeder friend of mine has gone on a cruise past Gran Canaria and various other places. He's teased me non-stop about the unlimited food available on board! All I can think about right now is going on one for the soul purpose of eating as much as possible, guilt-free, while enjoying sea, sun and lots of exotic places. It literally sounds like Heaven right now!
> 
> It'd be great if a Dims or FF bash was held on a cruise ship!



Just so long as Captain Schettino isn't at the wheel!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 7, 2012)

Have fun!! I hope you enjoy the indulgence.


----------



## Oirish (Feb 19, 2012)

AmazingAmy said:


> This isn't too old to revive, is it?
> 
> A feeder friend of mine has gone on a cruise past Gran Canaria and various other places. He's teased me non-stop about the unlimited food available on board! All I can think about right now is going on one for the soul purpose of eating as much as possible, guilt-free, while enjoying sea, sun and lots of exotic places. It literally sounds like Heaven right now!
> 
> It'd be great if a Dims or FF bash was held on a cruise ship!



This is an OUTSTANDING idea!!! I fully support it. I've been trying to go to a bash for year without success (living in Vegas now ought to help with that though) and a cruise sounds like the best idea for one yet. So what would be the ideal destinations? How would something like this get organized? Anyone who's helpe with one in the past please chime in!


----------

